

Intel Shows Off Its Android Smart Phone and Tablet for 2012 - blinkingled
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39378/page1/

======
schwabacher
If these chips are able to outperform ARM, then it will put android in a very
good position because their apps run on a VM. I am assuming these would show
up only in android phones and windows 8 tablets? Would windows phone be able
to use these, or are their apps native to ARM?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
One exception: the vast majority of Android games use a portion of native
code; which won't run on Intel chipsets without at least a recompile.

All WinPhone apps run on the .NET VM; however it's up to Microsoft what chips
get used in Windows Phone devices. So far; the only SoC in Windows Phones has
been the Snapdragon. It may be a while before we see other ARM chips used;
much less x86. (This is excluding a theory that Win8 may possibly extend to
phones as well)

------
mrich
But will it have a fan? :)

Kidding aside, this is good news. Competition is good for mobile.

------
sunkencity
Got to love a "reference design" that looks like a cheap knockoff of an
iphone4.

~~~
chwahoo
Does it? It looks like an utterly generic smartphone to me.

~~~
sunkencity
well, they have exactly copied the antenna design and the rounded sim card
slot, as well as the speaker outlet (only slightly larger holes for the
speaker grille), and the buttons look exactly like the switch on my iphone 4.
Power on switch exactly same.

~~~
talmand
It's a reference design, doubtful it will reach market. It looks rather
generic to me.

How do you know they copied the antenna design? Because the outside rim looks
like polished metal?

My phone has a rounded sim card slot and it most definitely does not look like
an iPhone. Does Apple own the rounded sim card slot look now? Really?

Speaker grill too? I don't think Apple owns that one either. Although with the
iPhone 4s the white ones have a different grill than the black ones for some
reason.

I think this "everyone copies Apple" thing has gone far enough.

~~~
sunkencity
Hacker News - home of the Android Zealots, can't say something even slightly
bad about android without being voted down. To me that phone looks very
similar to an iphone 4. The apple iphone 4 has the outer rim as the antenna,
looks like a similar design here.

I suppose the german court that claimed "the overall impression of the tablet
was too similar to the design of Apple's iPad." totally took that out of the
blue. Hire some designers, do something innovative like the nokia N9 and come
back.

~~~
idspispopd
I'm happy to be written in grey also.

There is a growing base of HN users who are basically brainwashed into being a
mouth piece for the latest Google or Apple marketing messages (i.e. Zealots)
They're seriously degrading the quality of HN by not representing their own
unique views, but rather rehashing some PR message supplied to them via
Google/Apples significant PR efforts. (Both are astroturf.)

Even in this example where the sample design shares a high likeness to an
iphone, which is an interesting point of discussion due to current events. The
zealots still have to step in and make themselves heard, touting their loyalty
to a brand which is just trying to sell them something, over their own common
sense and intelligence.

Probably about time to realise that Google and Apple are two, somewhat similar
USA tech companies who very likely don't give a fuck about any of you as
individuals. This "war" between them is only about who can get your money.

~~~
talmand
I simply stated my opinion on the matter.

